# [A] Area 52 - Lordaerons Erben



## Hurrican1980 (28. September 2008)

Hallo an die Buffed-Community!

Ihr seid auf der Suche nach einer Gilde, die im Rennen um Server- und EU-Firstkills oben mitmischen will?
Ihr wollt noch etwas vom Endcontent von "Burning Crusade" erleben?
Ihr wollt 4x die Woche raiden und Instanzen im Akkord leeräumen und abfarmen?

Tja, dann sind "Lordaeron's Erben" wohl nicht das, wonach Ihr sucht.

Wollt ihr allerdings gemütlich auf 70, bzw. 80, leveln?
Könnt nur nach Feierabend 2-3 Stunden spielen?
Habt eventuell Kinder, auf die Ihr gerne Rücksicht nehmt?
Ihr wollt den Endcontent ganz gemütlich angehen, mit 1-2 Raid-Abenden pro Woche?
Vielleicht habt Ihr auch gerade erst mit WoW angefangen und fühlt Euch mit allem im Moment etwas überfordert?
Das wahre Leben ist Euch wichtiger als ein Computerspiel?
Oder Ihr wollt einfach nur WoW spielen, so wie Ihr es für richtig haltet?

Wenn Ihr auch nur eine dieser Fragen mit "Ja" beantworten könnt, dann seid Ihr vielleicht genau der oder die richtige für uns.

Seit den frühen Morgenstunden des 21.9.2008 existiert die Gilde "Lordaeron's Erben" auf dem Realm "Area 52". Wie wir uns das Spiel vorstellen, bzw. erleben wollen, könnt Ihr ja oben dem kleinen Fragen-Katalog entnehmen. Das Ziel von "Lordaeron's Erben" ist es, eine gemütliche Gelegenheits- und Feierabendgilde zu werden, die nicht nur normale Instanzen sehen will, sondern auch den Endcontent vom kommenden Addon streßfrei angehen will. Streß hat man auf der Arbeit, in der Familie, beim Autofahren, usw. schon genug, beim Spielen soll man Entspannen.

Was können wir Euch bieten?

- nette Mitspieler, die auch geduldig Fragen im Gildenchat beantworten
- Erfahrung sowohl in normalen Instanz, als auch dem aktuellen/klassischem Endcontent
- sowohl Neuanfänger, als auch alte Hasen in Sachen WoW
- eine Homepage mit Forum
- einen TS²-Server

Was könnt Ihr uns bieten?

- Spaß am Spiel
- einen gepflegten Umgangston, sowohl innerhalb der Gilde, als auch auf dem Server überhaupt
- eine gewisse Reife (also nicht Imba-PvP-Roxor-Epix!!!!!einseinselfkkthxbye usw.)

Wenn das soweit alles zutrifft und Ihr Euch mit oben genannten Dingen anfreunden könnt, dann schaut doch einfach auf unsere Homepage, und vielleicht können wir Euch dann auch bald bei "Lordaeron's Erben" Willkommen heißen.

So, das war's oder?

Nee, da fehlt ja noch etwas.

Eure Ansprechpartner im Spiel sind meine Wenigkeit sowie Sayanori (sowie die Twinks Loriana und Tigerwoman). Ansonsten einfach mal ein "/who erben" und einfach jemand anflüstern.

Ach ja, und unsere Homepage findet Ihr unter der Adresse
http://www.lordaerons-erben.de

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Landros


----------



## Serephit (15. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

eure "Stellenanzeige" hat mir sehr gut gefallen, da ich mich durchaus angesprochen fühle.
Also falls ihr für meinen main-Cahr, einen lvl25 Jäger, Verwendung haben solltet, würde ich euch ingame einfach mal ansprechen.

Grüße


----------

